# Where to find #10 cans



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Where do I find #10 cans and exactly was size are they in dumb terms...coffee can size??


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I think they are around 8-inches tall, maybe 7 or 8 inches around. Some markets will have #10 cans of corn, beans and tomatoes for bulk buying or making a large quantity for picnics etc. I pick up one of pumpkin puree on occasion when I make a lot of pumpkin rolls/breads in the fall.

I have no idea where to buy empty ones? Or do you mean you want #10 cans of food? There are bulk buying places online that you can buy lots of stuff pre-canned for storage food.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you want empty #10 cans the only source I know of are the LDS canneries. If there is a commercial food cannery near you ther might sell you some empty cans but our canneries quit that a long time ago due to liability issues.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

A LDS cannery may be able to help you.
http://providentliving.org/bc/conte...ge-center-order-form-usa-english.pdf?lang=eng
Their cans are $.75 ea, metal lids are $.15 ea, & plastic lids are $.10 ea.
Here is a list of their US canneries: http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations?lang=eng
The only cannery I see in NY is upstate though there are a couple in NJ and one in MA.

It holds 96 oz = 12 cups = 3 quarts.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Go to McDonalds and cozy up to a manager and ask if you can have the empty gravy cans. Best to go to a smaller not so busy place.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

If you're looking for new cans, try the link below.

http://www.houseofcans.com/


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

You can also try restaurants. Everyone I've ever worked in goes through tons of them every week, often just thrown out


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Gallon size cans.*

Home Depot has gallon size paint cans for sale and lids


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Honeyville sells the cans, along with many size gallon buckets and the blue water barrels too!

http://honeyvillegrain.com/


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone, appreciate the links too


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Gordon Foods & Sams Club sell a lot of food in #10 size cans. Resturants gennerally buy that size and will gladly save the empties for you. My scout troop will use them to make hobo stoves when we go camping at this park that rents out freight cars for camping. The kids love it.

I have been accumulating them for a cabin project. Cut both ends out then cut down the side and flatten them out into a rectangle and you have a piece of metal roofing. I have also been scrounging pallets for the walls. The object of the project is a cabin for free. 

Any one with other thoughts on free cabin materials? Sail


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys are asking the wrong question. You guys are listing used sources of cans. Why not ask who gives the cans to the manufacturers? And googling can manufacturers got me a long list. Not quite number 10 but:

http://www.containerandpackaging.co...d4AodUkUA_Q#0,0&0&0&0&0&0&0&82&0&0&list&0&0,0

I lost interest in digging further, but loads of options.


----------

